# Universal Air AeroSport Bags, anyone ever try them??



## dieselover (May 14, 2011)

So I found these and I'm curious if anyone on the forum has any knowledge of anyone using these bags... 

 

I like the fact that you can use them on different sets of struts, and they are not too too expensive.. Any thoughts? Thanks too all!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

VerY common. Dependable and proven. Not much range of adjustability. Search them there's a ton of infi


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

from what I've read on here, u can't go that low on them as oppose to running Airlift struts. A few bucks more will get you some air struts


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

What he said ^^^^^^ 

I just replaced mine with slam xl's and havent looked back. I rubbed through a driver side bag bc I'm an idiot and try to go too low with a B.O.C. setup :laugh:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

dieselover said:


> So I found these and I'm curious if anyone on the forum has any knowledge of anyone using these bags...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact that you can use them on different sets of struts, and they are not too too expensive.. Any thoughts? Thanks too all!


 back in the day was a very commonly used bag,not so much lately. 
goes pretty low as long as you have right tire and wheel size. 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-....imageshack.us/img203/9669/img5700i.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...g6.imageshack.us/img6/7608/img5727m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...2.imageshack.us/img32/8258/img56361.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
aerosport over FK 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-....imageshack.us/img299/2333/img56501.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-....imageshack.us/img695/4395/img5649u.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i ran them.. got low with them.. eventually blew them trying to go lower.. the offset of the wheel has to be perfect... but if i were you id save up and do it right... or else you do it twice


----------

